# [GEN] Adopted pet defends teenager during dog attack - Kawartha Media Group



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.mykawartha.com/news/article/29176&cid=0&ei=WHwoSJTRJpfw8ASO_5GKAw&usg=AFrqEzfHkep84Mo06Sq9gqqRxPH-TlE6eQ">Adopted pet defends teenager during <b>dog attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Kawartha Media Group, Canada -</font> <nobr>23 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Mary Riley "I had a good feeling about him the first time I saw him." Sarah McCann An adopted German Shepherd dog who defended his young owner during an <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

